# Nokia Flagship Store-Mexico City... State-of-the-art Interior Design



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Nokia *opened its 6th *Flagship Store* in Mexico City earlier this year at the luxurious mall Antara Polanco.

The Nokia Flagship Store around the world have been the latest on interior desing and marketing being a place design for customer interactiveness.

Nokia Flagship Stores are present in *New York*, *Moscow*, *Chicago*, *Hong Kong*, *Helsinki* and now *Mexico City*.

The design of the stores is atonishing, but it is the same in every store. In my taste, it'd be much better if every store had a particular design to easily identify it.

This is the Mexico City one:













































































































*Someone who lends me $18,000.00 to buy a new Vertu?...*









*Nokia Flagship store around the world...*

*Chicago*









*New York*









*Hong Kong*









*Helsinki*









*Moscow*









What are you opinions about the design?


----------



## SungIEman (Jul 25, 2004)

reminds me of apple stores. the colored walls are pretty cool, but that's about it =/


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

^^ design is way better than the apple stores. I really love the lighting effects.


----------



## cinosanap (Aug 10, 2004)

This reminds me of another building. Can't put my finger on it, though. Nice design anyway!


----------



## Christianmx (Mar 9, 2003)

mmmmm, fancy :dunno:


----------



## Charles Dubai (Nov 9, 2006)

WOW ITS REALLY GOOD I LIKE IT ALLOT!!!!


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Is really nice I have just visit the store last week and it is great. But expensive


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

Cool. I think...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

that's a sexy looking store :applause: :applause: mg: :applause: :applause:


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

wow:nuts: I could spend all day in thoose stores.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

nice

creating a strong identity


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice, quite Apple store-ish.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Really nice, i really like it.


----------



## Onur (Dec 2, 2004)

Connecting People


----------

